# Blessed Trinities



## alex1501 (1/1/20)

Possibly the most useful episode of "Noted" on DoD, so far.
Great for beginers and experienced mixers alike.



Episode is covering:

Blackberry Trinity (AlfredPudding & EdibleMalfunction) [10:48] 
Pear Trinity (by EdibleMalfunction) [15:19] 
Lemonade Trinity (by humanpuck) & Bill D. Lemonade (by kindground) [18:51] 
Blueberry Trinity (by EdibleMalfunction) [24:23] 
Strawberry Trinity (by ID10-T) [31:17] 
Mango Trinity (by ItWasALLaDream11) [38:49] 
Cheesecake Trinity (by AlfredPudding) [43:24] 
Bourbon Trinity (by ID10-T) [47:43] 
Yellow Cake Trinity (by AlfredPudding) [52:25] 
Peach Trinity (by mlNikon) [56:09] 
Ice Cream Trinity (by eyemakepizza) [1:00:54] 

Red Apple Trinity (by SlashaLO) [1:07:38] 
Maple Syrup Stone (by QueerYourVape) [1:09:04] 
Pie Crust (by RinVapes) [1:10:29]

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1 | Thanks 2 | Informative 3


----------



## alex1501 (18/1/20)

So far I've tried: Blueberry, Cheesecake and Ice Cream Trinity. Each one is a mixing gem. I like the Ice Cream even on its own, smells like heaven right out of the bottle.

Did anyone try Strawberry (Daveberry), Mango, Yellow cake or Peach Trinity?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (18/1/20)

alex1501 said:


> So far I've tried: Blueberry, Cheesecake and Ice Cream Trinity. Each one is a mixing gem. I like the Ice Cream even on its own, smells like heaven right out of the bottle.
> 
> Did anyone try Strawberry (Daveberry), Mango, Yellow cake or Peach Trinity?



I have only mixed the Blueberry and it is amazing. Still need to get to the others. It is defenitely one of the best DIY videos that I have seen so far - I can only but agree with you. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (18/1/20)

I saw this a while ago and bought the ingredients for peach and ice cream trinities. 

I will be making them this weekend and will let you guys know how it goes.

Reactions: Like 3


----------

